# What size hub centric rings? Audi wheels on mk3 gti



## Tad3d (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi I have a set of Audi wheels I wanna put on my gti
So I'm looking for 5x100 to 5x112 assorted what size hub centric rings should I get?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

All VWs and Audis share a hub bore of 57.1mm.

All you will need are the adapters. Just make sure the adapters have a hub bore of 57.1mm and you're good.


----------

